# A picture of me and my girlfriend



## BPAC (Feb 27, 2007)

~Trashed~ 

* Im still thinking about putting up my REAL picture.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 27, 2007)

BPAC said:


> Here's us lying down on grass. Oh and for the "record" im sorry honey im not an "prick" or do I have problems with myself. I was just here a couple of days ago just to get some feedback, it had *nothing* to do with me as a person.



:blink: 

Does Elvis speak to you?


----------



## BPAC (Feb 27, 2007)

What? Are you "stunned" by what I said? Or are looking at the picture?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 27, 2007)

It's nice you have enough downtime from the A&F and Lauren catalog work to post here.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 27, 2007)

BPAC said:


> What? Are you "stunned" by what I said? Or are looking at the picture?


I'm hoping in vain that what you said will make sense at some point, and that we'll soon learn: 

who you're saying it to
what it's in response to
why it's in a separate thread
what possible purpose it serves
I'll get the popcorn, cuz I'm sure this is going to get better. 

The pic is nice enough. Perhaps even nicer than the frame it came with? lol.


----------



## BPAC (Feb 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> It's nice you have enough downtime from the A&F and Lauren catalog work to post here.



WTF? Are you trying to call me a fake? Just say it like it is.


----------



## gypsy (Feb 27, 2007)

Although she put on a brave face, Alice was not happy with her bootleg dentures. 

View attachment alice_teeth1z.jpg


----------



## BPAC (Feb 27, 2007)

I felt like making a new thread, it can be moved to the apporiate spot. This is reguards to a picture of myself. I thought people would like to know who the "prick" is that can't make much sence.

LMAO at her face, oh and by the way....that's not me. Good work at seeing its a fake. LOL your actully GOOD for something besides tossing back bon-bon's eh? LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 27, 2007)

BPAC said:


> LOL your actully GOOD for something besides tossing back bon-bon's eh? LOL



Now I've seen some poor trolls in my day, but... well, this isn't the worst, but it's pretty lame.


----------



## Jes (Feb 27, 2007)

BPAC said:


> I felt like making a new thread, it can be moved to the apporiate spot. This is reguards to a picture of myself. I thought people would like to know who the "prick" is that can't make much sence.
> 
> LMAO at her face, oh and by the way....that's not me. Good work at seeing its a fake. LOL your actully GOOD for something besides tossing back bon-bon's eh? LOL



To Posters: how do you take the crit from your friends and family for being crazy?


----------



## gypsy (Feb 27, 2007)

BPAC said:


> I felt like making a new thread, it can be moved to the apporiate spot. This is reguards to a picture of myself. I thought people would like to know who the "prick" is that can't make much sence.
> 
> LMAO at her face, oh and by the way....that's not me. Good work at seeing its a fake. LOL your actully GOOD for something besides tossing back bon-bon's eh? LOL



I'm still confused.


----------



## Tina (Feb 27, 2007)

Gypsy, that picture is hilarious. Rep for my first laugh of the day. Thank you!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 27, 2007)

Tina said:


> Gypsy, that picture is hilarious. Rep for my first laugh of the day. Thank you!



HOW HAVE YOU NOT LAUGHED YET

It's friggin' damn near 2 in the afternoon there!





Also, thanks, mods!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 27, 2007)

BPAC said:


> I felt like making a new thread, it can be moved to the apporiate spot. This is reguards to a picture of myself. I thought people would like to know who the "prick" is that can't make much sence.
> 
> LMAO at her face, oh and by the way....that's not me. Good work at seeing its a fake. LOL your actully GOOD for something besides tossing back bon-bon's eh? LOL


He was so entertaining with his Sybil-like ways. 

I'mma miss him like I miss poison sumac.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Also, thanks, mods!



There are perks to the job.

:bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> There are perks to the job.
> 
> :bow:



Better parking spaces?

Free pizza?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 27, 2007)

Actually, all I am good for is tossing back bon bons.

I'm damn good at it, too.


----------



## ActionPif (Feb 27, 2007)

This is definitley the thread I have had the most difficulty ignoring today. 

I believe it's the 100% Rayon that is the proverbial "kicker". :bow:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 27, 2007)

tooz said:


> Actually, all I am good for is tossing back bon bons.
> 
> I'm damn good at it, too.



I don't even toss 'em back. I might miss. I lean forward and eat them off the table.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 27, 2007)

You know how FRUSTRATING it is when I can't be glued to a computer and I miss the best posts?!!??:doh: ...best as in...crap..


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Ookayy... where's the camera?


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't even toss 'em back. I might miss. I lean forward and eat them off the table.



Pfft, I've got a bon-bon I.V. hooked up. Forget that effort of moving my arms stuff.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't even toss 'em back. I might miss. I lean forward and eat them off the table.



But, do you eat the table, too?

I know I do.


----------



## Mini (Feb 27, 2007)

Someone mind telling me the fuck just happened?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 27, 2007)

Mini said:


> Someone mind telling me the fuck just happened?



Trolls.

I think.


----------



## Mini (Feb 27, 2007)

tooz said:


> Trolls.
> 
> I think.



And I missed them? How is that fair?

God, I need to be a mod so I can deal with these idjits all proper-like.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 27, 2007)

Mini said:


> And I missed them? How is that fair?



It's okay, I missed them too. ;_;


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 27, 2007)

God. Bon-bons. 

This reminds me: I need chocolate.

Anyone else eat the shell then the innards?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> God. Bon-bons.
> 
> This reminds me: I need chocolate.
> 
> Anyone else eat the shell then the innards?



Depends on the kind.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 27, 2007)

tooz said:


> But, do you eat the table, too?
> 
> I know I do.



No, I let the table live. The plate? That's another story...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 27, 2007)

My troll-dar is not working AGAIN. Damn.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 27, 2007)

Mini said:


> And I missed them? How is that fair?
> 
> God, I need to be a mod so I can deal with these idjits all proper-like.



oy...you...as a mod...i think my head just asploded from thinking of the hilarity that would ensue...and the reasons you'd type for editing people's posts...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 27, 2007)

mmmmmmm... torlls!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2007)

This guy sent me a PM thanking me for a post I had made in his other thread- then went on to be nasty about people again after trying to tell me that he's really not a bad guy........

I'm still befuddled and confused by it all.......


----------



## Spanky (Feb 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This guy sent me a PM thanking me for a post I had made in his other thread- then went on to be nasty about people again after trying to tell me that he's really not a bad guy........
> 
> I'm still befuddled and confused by it all.......



I think a very smart man once said (actually it was yesterday).

"All men are trolls. Some of us have learned to place nice."

That smart man was Fuzzy. 

Please no be fuddled.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 28, 2007)

Spanky said:


> mmmmmmm... torlls!




oh. Left my gold coins in my other pants, looks like I am not going to be able to cross this bridge.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 28, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> looks like I am not going to be able to cross this bridge.


I think you'll be fine.


----------



## gypsy (Feb 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Gypsy, that picture is hilarious. Rep for my first laugh of the day. Thank you!



My pleasure, milady.


----------



## gypsy (Feb 28, 2007)

May we please change the name of this thread to "random pictures that have nothing to do with anything else"?

PLEEEEEEEEASE????????


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 1, 2007)

Here.... I'll go first Dee!

I took this picture in Savannah this summer while on vacation. I like to call this... a jellyfish. 

View attachment jelly.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 1, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here.... I'll go first Dee!
> 
> I took this picture in Savannah this summer while on vacation. I like to call this... a jellyfish.



Cock goes where?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Cock goes where?



I'm sorry... Did you have a relevant question or do I need to draw you a picture?


----------



## gypsy (Mar 2, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here.... I'll go first Dee!
> 
> I took this picture in Savannah this summer while on vacation. I like to call this... a jellyfish.



O....MA.....GAWD!

Jeepy, I'm scared. Hold me close.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 2, 2007)

gypsy said:


> O....MA.....GAWD!
> 
> Jeepy, I'm scared. Hold me close.



Darlin... I'll do anything you want.

I miss you. :wubu:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 2, 2007)

BPAC said:


> ~Trashed~
> 
> * Im still thinking about putting up my REAL picture.



Everytime this guy posts, I get so confused...


----------

